
Beyond Corp: A New Approach to Enterprise Security (2014) [pdf] - dedalus
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/login/articles/login_dec14_02_ward.pdf
======
andersonmvd
There was a previous discussion on that here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539372)
[2015]

~~~
dang
Thanks, missed that one.

~~~
andersonmvd
You're welcome!

------
fixermark
Executive summary: Re-thinking how you do network security around the
assumption that the company's internal network is as full of attackers as the
external network.

